# what iam all about



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

i started roofing when i was 20 iam now 43 i spent 15 yrears working for other ppl.So now for the past 5 years i have had my own company.I keep 4 guys working plus my self.

i do all types metal torch shingles i take a lot of pride in my work all metal is done in 26 gauge. all my torch is done with 180 ff and a 250 cap.

all my drip edge is metal no alum i take no short cuts ice and water and cool grey i hate felt puke.

i never shingle over shiplap 1/2 ply is all i use for a resheet others use 7/16 osb no big deal how many ppl use 3/8 let me know i wouls hang my head in shame if a client seen that 

iam not the best roofer nor do i think iam i burn my torch on once in awhile wonder if should i have done somthing diffrent we all do 

i dont care about my grammer are spelling on forums we all now what we mean i dont get call backs for my work and never had a problem being paid 

i do about 200 k a year and i work on every roof i sell iam a happy roofer


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats awesome.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Actually the part being on the roof because it is what you love, thats the awesome part. 

Tell us it is $200,000 NOT including materials ... even if it is not, that is $40,000 a year each or $770 a week of you worked 52 weeks. No gas, no truck payments, no vehicle insurance, workers comp, liability for your homeowners protection, office expenses, I can go on and on.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

43-20=23 15 years for others = 23-15 = 8. 

I don't "now" what you mean. I have no idea what the heck you are saying to be truthfull, and I am not trying to be cocky either. While I do care alot about my grammer, I hardly care about my typos.

I honestly do not know what 180 ff is, nor 250 cap. 

26 ga is air conditioning material. Does it have a g90 galvanized coating? All my flat metal is 24 gauge g90 or .032 kynar aluminum. I however don't use the torch anymore so aluminum is acceptable, nay actually preferred.

I would only use OSB if it were free.


Is $200k revenue, gross profit or net profit? Thank you VT for saying it first.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Tough crowd.


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

vtroofing said:


> Actually the part being on the roof because it is what you love, thats the awesome part.
> 
> Tell us it is $200,000 NOT including materials ... even if it is not, that is $40,000 a year each or $770 a week of you worked 52 weeks. No gas, no truck payments, no vehicle insurance, workers comp, liability for your homeowners protection, office expenses, I can go on and on.


well i only work 7 months of the year rest is in 4 feet of snow


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

What about the other 5 months? That my friend is why you need to charge more. Maybe it will never be enough- $200,000 is really nothing to spit at- but once it starts getting split up and bills paid- its all about the surplus.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Something with the OP's post strikes me odd. 

Did you go on this forum to post this because your crew is giving you a hard time?
Did you go on this forum to post this because your wife is giving you a hard time?
Did you lose a big job to another roofer in hopes either the homeowner or competitor goes on here and sees this post?

$200K a year is decent for one crew. A roofer I know however runs two roofing crews Spring-Fall and his revenues are about $2,000,000 a year. He does all the roofing for a large insurance repair company which that company does about $15,000,000+ a year. Keep in mind he pays the large company he subs from 20%.

Here in MN some of the best money can be earned in the cold Winter months. I know guys running a bobcat w/plow and plow truck bringing in $10K+ a week. Ice dam steaming is another way to bring in great money in the Winter months. A friend of a friend owns the biggest ice dam steaming company in MN. He's said to clear about $50,000 A DAY. His advertising allowance is $1,000 a day and pays 3 full time to answer the phones. He runs 25 crews and pays them each about $20 an hour. Keep in mind this is done if lucky 2 months out of the year. Last Winter was record breaking for ice dams. I had customers who had it done 2-3 times last Winter alone!!! The income potential was amazing. Never had a customer tell me to go home. Some jobs we started at 7-9PM and they were very happy to see us!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Also debt to income is another huge factor to being financialy sound. It took me over 10 years to be business and personal debt free (outside the mortgage on the primary).

It's a great feeling to only have to deal with a mortgage payment every month... In 13.5 years that will be gone.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

$200k may or may not be good for 1 crew. It is revenue, net or gross profit? Who knows?!


----------

